# Does the R15 now support SWM?



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I noticed there were a lot of "holes" in my program guide so after last Friday's CE download I decided to erase the cache file and start a fresh guide. The easy way I've learned to do this is just rerun the Satellite Setup. Boy did I get a surprise!!

The setup menus are completely changed and the dropdowns look just like those on the R22 including choices for Slimline dishes and a multiswitch dropdown too! Apparently, the "one or two tuners active" choice has also been moved to the Satellite Setup menu instead of the receiver just testing the two inputs when it starts up.

I don't have a slimline dish, SWM multiswitch, or HD. I was just curious if someone who does (and has an R15) could check this out and report back so everyone here would be up to speed. I noticed that none of this was ever mentioned in the R15 release notes, either.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Nope, the R15 will never support SWM. The hardware is simply not capable.
R16 or above.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

R15 = no SWM
R16 = SWM


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Mertzen said:


> Nope, the R15 will never support SWM. The hardware is simply not capable.
> R16 or above.





veryoldschool said:


> R15 = no SWM
> R16 = SWM


That pretty much sums it up. I noticed the new satellite setup screens as well, you will notice (on the R15's) that the "multiswitch" field is grayed out and you cannot select the SWM.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I was playing around with my R15-300 and there seems to be something they overlooked. When I was going through the satellite setup the SWM dish types were appearing in the dish selections. (Just not in the Multiswitch field). 

The description of dish types 17 and 18 includes SWM, but (oddly) option 14 (3 LNB & 72.5 & 95) is the only one grayed out.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Draconis said:


> I was playing around with my R15-300 and there seems to be something they overlooked. When I was going through the satellite setup the SWM dish types were appearing in the dish selections. (Just not in the Multiswitch field).
> 
> The description of dish types 17 and 18 includes SWM, but (oddly) option 14 (3 LNB & 72.5 & 95) is the only one grayed out.


 Since except for the -500, they all seem to be [or have had] running the same software for both the R15 & R16, this doesn't seem that strange.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Since except for the -500, they all seem to be [or have had] running the same software for both the R15 & R16, this doesn't seem that strange.


The SWM dish types should be grayed out on the R15's. I've been debating on selecting one of them just to see what the it does.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This may help with some SWM/Receiver questions.

http://forums.directv.com/pe/Reposi...96641/SWM - Integrated LNB-ModuleTraining.pdf

Mike


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> This may help with some SWM/Receiver questions.
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/Reposi...96641/SWM - Integrated LNB-ModuleTraining.pdf
> 
> Mike


Thank you for the document, I'm going to save it for future reference.

The thing I was curious about, was what would happen if you selected a SWM dish on a IRD that does not have the hardware to support it. (Namely the R15).

It's not something I'm going to try. On the R15's latest CE they grayed out the Multiswitch field so you cannot select a SWM. I just posted this because I think they may have missed dish options 17 & 18 (which include a SWM) when they grayed out the Multiswitch field.


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks Mike

Was getting ready to go to swm. Wanted to know witch receivers worked.

Great info saved for future ref.

Debating if SWM Sat or go to swm 8. This helps alot.

This is were the info is.

Thanks again for all you guys with the info.

Paul


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MicroBeta said:


> This may help with some SWM/Receiver questions.
> 
> Mike


I've never been that interested in the SWM since my dish and setup doesn't support it, but I guess it's time to see how the thing really works so thanks for the PDF link!


----------

